# East Pennsylvania Sub Available for this weekends storm



## CptnDruk (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a F250 with a 10ft Blizzard ready to go for this weekend. It's looking like we should get hit with 6-18 (I'm hoping for the higher). Looking for some comercial work in Southeast PA, Northeast PA or NJ. Will be available at any point and from the entire storm. I have 5 years experience in plowing 24x7 warehouses.

Based in the Lehigh Valley.

Matt - 610 216 8115


----------



## JakeW (Jan 20, 2009)

*Available to help too*

Same here. willing to go as far south as Jersey.

Jake 315-380-5874


----------

